# Airports with railway crossings



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

The airport at Wynyard on the north-western coast of Tasmania, Australia featured a railway line crossing the main runway:










Source: http://www.airwaysmuseum.com/WYY rail crossing 1.htm

Have there been any other examples of a railway line crossing a runway?


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Old photo of Gisborne Airport in the northeast of NZ. Has a railway that crosses the runway.


----------



## daniel84 (Apr 24, 2013)

It will be bumpy takeoff, passengers will be probably ask themselves: "What I'm doing in this plane??", but I'm sure that at the end everything will be fine.. 

Still, everything is calculated by engineers..


----------

